# Hello out there to all the killer Custom Vintage Bicycles,



## Renagde Bikes.com (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome to the world of Renagade Bikes.com We were also knowing as Renagade Muscle.com
We now got the new name and so lets get things rolling...
Bicycle Build off is coming to Seattle Wash...
More info at  ratrodbikes@hotmail.com
Also the show n shines are coming to a parking lot close to you....
e-mail us well tell you all about it.
Renagade


----------

